
Elon Musk’s Neuralink wants to turn AI into an extension of our brains - goshx
https://techcrunch.com/2017/04/20/elon-musks-neuralink-wants-to-turn-cloud-based-ai-into-an-extension-of-our-brains/
======
gricardo99
Given how inevitable it seems for any computer system to have critical
security vulnerabilities, I just find it surprising that anyone is seriously
contemplating this level of computer/human integration. Already it seems
stronger AI will be (is?) able to predict and manipulate people's behavior.
With direct access to your brain this goes from creepy and worrying to
downright dystopian and apocalyptic. And I don't necessarily mean that in a
Skynet kind of way. Someone (or something) will find a zero-day against
Neuralink that could throw humanity into a pit of despair.

~~~
itburnslikeice
be optimistic as Elon Musk, I mean remember the Facebook satellite launch with
SpaceX ? nah who remembers that stuff, let's all connect our last place of
privacy with an computer how bad can it get ?

